# Do i still do rfc test



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi girls

Sorry for sounding like a broken record over the past 2 days. As i have been bleeding past 2 days and im sure its my af, do i still do the preg test on fri morning when i now deep down its all over.

Jillyhen xx


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Jillyhen,

You do not need to apologise for anything, you are going through one of the most difficult times anyone could.  you have supported so many people on this forum through both highs and lows, it now is very sad that you are in this position. 

While you might just want this to be over, if you can face it def test on fri, and continue with the gels too. Even if the chances are very slim, in time you will be glad you did everything right the whole way through and wont be regretful of anything. 

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks Katie

Im such a mess cant stop crying.. Now my poor hubby is getting upset.

The bleeding is starting to ease up which is a plus side i suppose

Jillyhen x


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Jilly,

If things are as you fear, you and dh will both be understandably upset. I was a mess for a good few days and then some. Take time and get strength from each other  

Katie xx


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ack Jilly - i really feel for ya  .  I cant even begin to understand the emotions your going through right now, all the lovely ladies on here will be here for you when needed, that includes me, i know i dont know what your feeling cause i havent got to that stage yet but i do feel for you hun.  I second what Katie says, you have been a great help to alot of ladies on these threads, me included, by offering your support.  Its only right we return the favour.  

If you can, test on OTD, there's always a chance.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Jilly 

You definately need to summons up all the courage you have and test on Friday hun   I know what a terrible ordeal it is but it's the only way you will get true closure and know for sure.  Look at it this way if it is a BFP then you don't want to do anything to jeopardise the chances of a happy outcome do you?  But the only way you'll know is to test! 

Get your DH to support you and do the test, then you can face whatever it tells you together.

Axxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks girls

Ive come home from work early to get head shared

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

OMG jilly!! How on earth have you managed to last in work this long. Your a braver woman than me, I wouldnt have made it out the front door. Be careful if you driving anywhere, im sure your heads a mess. And dont even think about work til you are feeling on top of things x

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Tried to ring y doc but he wasnt in this afternoon, but will try and get him before he starts clinic on the morning.

I dont think i can be in the next 2 days


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Jillyhen,

You should def take the next few days off, dh too if he can. Sure you can self cert for five, and if need more than that the doc should have no probs giving you a line. 

I really do feel for you. My dh is an anxious wee soul, and hes been sick every morning thinking about next week. Life can be so cruel sometimes.

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hubby starts his 3 days on tomoro tbh he would be better at work whereas im a total mess and with the patients i work with i have to be cheery.

Hubby keeps al to himself so i said to a good friend of ours could we maybe have a drink on sat nite and maybe dh will open up then.

My pains have all eased off so i think my wee bubs are away

Jillyhen


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Jilly 

Are you still using the pessaries?

Axx


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Jilly - did you get speaking to the doc this morning?  Hope you have decided to take some time off, you need to rest hun.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Amanda

Yip im still using them in the hope that one of my wee bubs have stayed.

Yeah baby im off for a week i totally broke down on the phone he said i need to take a bit of time to myself. At least im expecting the worse tomorrow.

Jilyhen


----------

